# Wolf hunt



## devildogg (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## devildogg (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Don't leave us hanging. Lets hear the story. Place, cartridge, bullet, bullet weight, distance, predator call, no predator call etc.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I'm with Plainsman :beer:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

You da man Damon!!!!
Forwarded one of the pics you sent me to a friend who is now trying to set up a trip THIS year. :lol:


----------

